# I Want a good bench top lathe



## sprucegum

My lathe is a home built rig with a ash timber bed and around 7' between centers, the head and tailstocks are drill press spindles salvaged from a old 6 head press. I want to keep it for turning things like peavey handles. My idea is to purchase a bench top lathe that I can fasten to the bed of my old beast for finer work and remove when I need to turn a fence post or some other large item. I would like to keep the cost under a grand (less is better). Rite now my turning interest is in peppermill size projects but I might like to try some bowls & pens. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I would also consider a used one if anyone has one to sell, can pay money or wood or a combination.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I have a Rikon mini lathe (70-100) and it's great. Depending on the bowl sizes you want to turn, it may be a little underpowered though. If you're wanting something with a little more power, the midi is probably the best value on the market at the moment (70-220 vsr). It's bulkier, has a 1hp motor, and is vs. Just about twice as much as the mini. I think the Mini runs about $300 and the midi about $550. Can't beat their customer service. I'm a big JET fan after purchasing my table saw, but I can't see the justification in paying almost twice as much for their lathes which come with the same warranty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal

I have the same Rikon 70-100 and it works great for small bowls, pens , bottle stoppers and would be great for PM's as well imo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut

I have the same rikon these guys have as well as the 70-50 variable speed and you would be hard pressed to sell me on something different unless it is the new Rikon with the bigger motor.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

I have a Jet 1014 that I am extremely happy with. If I hadn't gotten such a steal of a deal on the Jet used, I would've bought a new Rikon 70-100. If I'd have had the money, I'd have bought the Rikon 70-220 VSR. I believe @woodtickgreg bought the 70-220 VSR and I think he spoke very positively about it when he bought it. It seems to have a lot of bang for your buck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yup, I bought the new rikon variable midi as a small lathe, but it truly is a heavier duty small lathe. But I am wondering if you are looking for a mini/midi or something a little bigger. Maybe a full size nova would be a good choice for you, the beds are shorter but they are stout and have good power. It would allow you to turn larger bowls, they go on sale all the time at woodcraft for like $899 ish? You do have to change the pulley belt on them to change speeds, but it does have a rotating head stock which I find useful when doing bowls (saves the back). The full size nova has a good rep. For the midi? I would go with the new rikon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

Just got done looking over the rikons online they sure do look like a lot of lathe for the money. I was looking at jets but was hesitant to buy as they are on the high end of the budget. I think I can see a new midi in my life, the #2 MT and spindle threads will allow me to use accessories I already have. Now I just need to watch for a good sale. Thanks

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## TimR

I'd be all over the Rikon 70-220 vsr if I needed a new bench top midi.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Final Strut

The only problem I have with the new Rikon 70-220 is that they are blue. While blue is my favorite color, I like the green better. I most certainly could find a home on my bench for one regardless.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR

Final Strut said:


> The only problem I have with the new Rikon 70-220 is that they are blue. While blue is my favorite color, I like the green better. I most certainly could find a home on my bench for one regardless.


I'm more partial to the green also, but spray paint is cheap!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I want a pink lathe, to match my tutu.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

sprucegum said:


> Just got done looking over the rikons online they sure do look like a lot of lathe for the money. I was looking at jets but was hesitant to buy as they are on the high end of the budget. I think I can see a new midi in my life, the #2 MT and spindle threads will allow me to use accessories I already have. Now I just need to watch for a good sale. Thanks


Dave I did a little write-up on it somewhere, maybe in power tools, can't remember, I got c.r.s. It also has a 1" tool post, that's huge for a mini/midi. If you get the chance to go look at one you will buy it, very beefy and a good bargain. It has a great warranty and rikon is known for there excellent customer service.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Keep an eye out, as Rikon regularly has sales. If I'm not mistaken, they're due for a sale on their lathes in the next month or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

I've turned on the Rikon midi at our club, and it's a nice midi lathe. Drilling long peppermills might require a bed extension, but shorter mills should be OK... Maybe somebody who has one could tell you what your mill limit would be with the standard bed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

On the peppermills I have made I rounded the blanks then chucked them in the 3 jaw of my old south bend metal lathe to drill them. I put her in the back gears (low & slow with lots of torque). I also have a old beast of a drill & mill that would do the job. It would be nice to do them on the same machine but not necessary in my case.


----------



## sprucegum

I also have been keeping watch on CL just on the chance that a good deal pops up. I have been eying this one but it may be an overkill. http://potsdam.craigslist.org/tls/5010095905.html


----------



## Final Strut

There is a log home company not far from where I grew up that builds turned log homes. They have a lathe very similar to that. They turn 20'+ logs. I got to tour their mill with my wood shop class in highschool. That lathe was really cool to watch run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## khobson

I have the Rikon 220 vsr and love everything about it. Had a small issue with a malfunctioning circuit board (wires were actually reversed at factory) but customer service was super helpful and had the part to me and back up and running in no time. I too thought I was after a Jet 1221 but when this Rikon came out I just couldn't justify the extra expense. I haven't regretted the decision for even a second! In addition to the variable speed it also has reverse.....which I now wonder how I ever did without. As for the color.....I have enjoyed ol' blue being in the shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Another plus one on the 70-100....I love mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002

@sprucegum 

I have a Jet 1014 with the bed extension I am getting ready to sell. If you are interested shoot me a PM and we can discuss. Can get some pictures and specs also.

Thanks, 

- jason


----------



## sprucegum

Has anyone had any experience with the Baileigh 1220 vs? looks pretty similar to the Rikon and is about the same money and it comes setup with the banjo holder for outboard turning. It is not reversible and the motor is 1/4 horse smaller.


----------



## woodtickgreg

sprucegum said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Baileigh 1220 vs? looks pretty similar to the Rikon and is about the same money and it comes setup with the banjo holder for outboard turning. It is not reversible and the motor is 1/4 horse smaller.


Here's the skinny on that lathe, if you look at it close it is the same that Grizzly offers or offered. A lot of these mini's are the same and come out of the same factories, maybe just different colors and accessories. It is a mini lathe and the tool rest post is only 5/8" For a few dollars more I would still choose the Rikon midi, jmo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

sprucegum said:


> and the motor is 1/4 horse smaller.



Not familiar with the Baileigh but think long and hard before you give away 1/4 HP on a small lathe. I'd love to have another 1/4 or even 1/2 HP on my delta midi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum

woodtickgreg said:


> Here's the skinny on that lathe, if you look at it close it is the same that Grizzly offers or offered. A lot of these mini's are the same and come out of the same factories, maybe just different colors and accessories. It is a mini lathe and the tool rest post is only 5/8" For a few dollars more I would still choose the Rikon midi, jmo.


They are pretty much the same money so I will likely buy the Rikon, unless something pops up on CL before the rikon goes on sale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Dave - In all the years I have been turning I have yet to turn outboard. I do however reverse almost every time I turn. It is invaluable for sanding and throwing the dust away from you and getting inside the rim of hollow forms without doing stupid human tricks. Horsepower aside I don't know that outboard turning is s decent exchange for the ability to reverse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills

Almost skipped this as I thought it was about work benches and I don't peruse the flat-liner section often.

I like the Rikons.
You may also consider the Nova Comet2. I purchased one for my daughter about 1.5 years ago and no problems so far.
You would probably want to mill the slot for the guide pin about an inch longer.
Tools-Plus has it for $479 with a free G3 chuck or if you really don't want the chuck you can get it without the G3 chuck for only $6 more.
http://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lathes.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike Mills said:


> Tools-Plus has it for $479 with a free G3 chuck or if you really don't want the chuck you can get it without the G3 chuck for only $6 more.



I think companies do that sometimes so potential buyers who are on the fence will think it's a mistake and order real quick _"before they correct the error!"_.  

Seems like a good price with the free chuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> I think companies do that sometimes so potential buyers who are on the fence will think it's a mistake and order real quick _"before they correct the error!"_.
> 
> Seems like a good price with the free chuck.


The website also is showing them out of stock, heck if I was out of them I'd be giving them away.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Yeah I just noticed it says _Out of Stock - usually ships in one day._


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> Yeah I just noticed it says _Out of Stock - usually ships in one day._


Found a Powermatic model 45 on CL but it is quite a ways from home, hate to drive 1/2 a day then find out it needs a lot of work. I do like old iron but I really don't need another project. I expect one of the nice new midi's is the way to go just put it on the bench and use it.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Hmmm - I don't know if PM qualifies as old iron but my guess is that PM with use is better than a lot of others brand new. Where is it located? maybe close enough to someone to check it out for you?


----------



## sprucegum

Good thought the owner has it listed in NH which could be pretty close except he actually lives on the south shore of Mass. and claims to have a second home somewhere in NH. I may contact him again to get his assecement of condion


----------



## Schroedc

Nothing wrong with a PM 45 or a PM 90, nice older machines and similar to the Rockwell 46-460 I sold to @Treecycle Hardwoods . Lots of those were in the schools and factories. Quite a few of those were 3 phase also so you would need a phase converter unless you have 3 phase in your shop. The one drawback would be floor space as those weren't very portable. It'll give you more oomph than a bench top machine but probably no reverse and the speed range on the reeves drive was narrower than most of the newer Midi machines with VS. All depends on how cheap you can get it and what you want to use it for.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike Mills

Mike Mills said: ↑
_Tools-Plus has it for $479 with a free G3 chuck or if you really don't want the chuck you can get it without the G3 chuck for only $6 more._
Kevin said.
I think companies do that sometimes so potential buyers who are on the fence will think it's a mistake and order real quick _"before they correct the error!"_.

You are probably right. Tools Plus is probably a scum bag company that feeds on the ill informed.

Sprucegum said.
The website also is showing them out of stock, heck if I was out of them I'd be giving them away.
I agree.

I will never again offer any opinion or link to Tools Plus or any other company that I have not dealt with in over 24 hours. In particular I will not link or reply to anything without clicking through.

I'm sincerely sorry for not clicking through and seeing they are "out of stock".

BEWARE, BUY NOTING FROM TOOL SUPPLY BASED ON THIS EXPERIENCE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Hey Mike no apology necessary your post was greatly appreciated and brought one more fine machine to my attention and I apologize if my sarcasm has offended you in any way. Even if I was ready to order today and the comet 2 was the lathe I was after it would be my responsibility to do my own research for the best deal and the best company to buy from. Tools-plus may be a great company or not but I and anyone buying from any online site should do some research, if a company has a history of poor business practices the information will be out there to find if one is willing to dig for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike Mills said:


> Mike Mills said: ↑
> _Tools-Plus has it for $479 with a free G3 chuck or if you really don't want the chuck you can get it without the G3 chuck for only $6 more._
> Kevin said.
> I think companies do that sometimes so potential buyers who are on the fence will think it's a mistake and order real quick _"before they correct the error!"_.
> 
> You are probably right. Tools Plus is probably a scum bag company that feeds on the ill informed.
> 
> Sprucegum said.
> The website also is showing them out of stock, heck if I was out of them I'd be giving them away.
> I agree.
> 
> I will never again offer any opinion or link to Tools Plus or any other company that I have not dealt with in over 24 hours. In particular I will not link or reply to anything without clicking through.
> 
> I'm sincerely sorry for not clicking through and seeing they are "out of stock".
> 
> BEWARE, BUY NOTING FROM TOOL SUPPLY BASED ON THIS EXPERIENCE.



Wow Mike I echo what Dave said. None of this was aimed at you. If I'd thought there was even an inkling of a chance you'd have taken anything personally I wouldn't have said anything, but that possibility never crossed my mind. I'm sorry it offended you.


----------



## Mabren2

For what it's worth, I was in the same boat as you a couple of months ago when looking to buy my first lathe. I started looking for a mini, then decided to go with a midi as it allowed me to get the most machine for the room I have available. I about drove myself crazy with my research, and my price range kept climbing. I finally decided to suck it up and go for the vs and reverse features rather than wish I had them and want to upgrade. The Jet and Rikon stuck out to me in this category. I was drawn to the Jet for some reason, but I was leaning toward the Rikon as it seemed like the best value. At the time the Jet was on sale for $680 and the Rikon was $650. The Jet jumped back to $799, and right before I pulled the trigger on the Rikon I found a new open box Jet 1221vs for $450 and bought it. I have loved the Jet, and the vs feature really is a great option to have. I don't think I have ever heard anything bad about the Rikon, so I think if you can find a deal on one of the two you'll be very happy. I don't know if this matters or not for where you want to mount it, but the Jet weighs around 120 pounds, and the Rikon maybe a few pound lighter. Good luck with your search!


----------



## sprucegum

I know what you mean by driving yourself crazy, pretty much settled on the Rikon . I really don't have the time or inclination to work in my shop in the summer so I am just going to keep watch for a sale on the Rikon Midi.


----------



## Kevin

sprucegum said:


> I really don't have the time or inclination to work in my shop in the summer



Didn't know y'all had summers up there. Thought you had half a year of winter and half a year of mild winter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

Old timers use to say 9 months of winter and 3 months of dam poor sledding

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC

I frequently recommend tools-plus if someone is looking for a brand they carry. They do have inverted pricing structures from time to time (I bought a Nova DVR 2024 from them with bed extension, tailstock swingaway, and outrigger for almost $400 less than the same unit without the accessories). Their base unit, though, was $300-500 less than the same base unit at any other vendor I could find.

My experience wasn't perfect - upon ordering they called to say the base unit could ship the next day but they were waiting on the accessory pack from Nova. To their credit, they gave me the option canceling, accepting in 2 shipments, waiting on both, or having Nova drop ship both directly to me. I decided on the latter and they handled it all. When it arrived from Nova, the tailstock swingaway was missing.... Tools-plus got on it and resolved it quickly. At any rate, for what they saved me in the lathe I wanted, I was willing to accept a little hassle... but their service really surprised me. I'd use them again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rikon 70-220vsr is on sale till 8/28/15 for $100 off, now $549.95 at woodcraft.


----------



## sprucegum

Finally pulled the trigger, the Rikon I am sure is a fine machine but I did not buy it. Went up to Maine last week to visit family and eat some fresh seafood, visited the Rockler store in Portland and could not pass up the Nova Comet 2 with a free nova chuck for $499. It fit nicely in the back of the car so shipping was free. Been play with it some and I am really pleased with it. Thanks for all of the suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Congrats on the new lathe, Dave! Will be looking forward to seeing pics of some of the turnings that come off it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I here the comet is a fine lathe, glad your happy with it and sounds like it was a good buy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Good for you Dave. Lets see some turnings.


----------



## sprucegum

I think there is a lot of competition in the midi lathe market rite now. The G 3 nova chuck that came with it retails for $125 or more depending on where you buy it. That really sealed the deal for me as I would have needed a good chuck anyway. Got a peppermill drilled I may finish it tomorrow if the expected rain happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

I guess it is going to work Mesquite crushgrind with a quick CA finish.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung

Nice mill, Dave! I like the clean lines on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

